# Fort Lauderdale photo advice



## sagittariansrock (Mar 20, 2018)

I shall be in Fort Lauderdale, pretty close to the beach for a couple of nights.

Any advice re shooting opportunities will be greatly welcome.

So far, I have the following in my list:
1. The fishing pier: Long exposure, sunrise, sunset
2. Some windsurfing probably

I am planning to carry a 100-400, 16-35 and a 50mm. Do suggest if I am missing something super useful.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 17, 2018)

sagittariansrock said:


> I shall be in Fort Lauderdale, pretty close to the beach for a couple of nights.
> 
> Any advice re shooting opportunities will be greatly welcome.
> 
> ...



100-400 all the way. I'd leave the rest in my room. For windsurfers... an extender or rent a 600 - 800mm (or jet ski).. At Daytona beach I actually carried my XSi into the surf for photos of the shoreline. The waves were only about 2' that day and I'm tall.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Might want to "boats" in the Inter-coastal Waterway or some shots of the bridges. I am saying "boats" but some of these watercraft are larger than my home (I know, they are technically still a boat if they can be lifted out of the water by a crane).

And, I probably don't need to tell you this because you live in Houston, remember that when exiting an airconditioned building into the hot humid air, your lenses will fog. Might want to bring a large plastic bag for humidity / temperature changes when exiting


----------

